# Eura Mobil 810 HS Habitation Manual



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Guys
We've just bought a Eura Mobil 810HS 1996 and didn't get a manual with it . Are there any fellow owners who could point me in the right direction to getting one of these.
Any help gratfully accepted
Thanks


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Smiff

I would suggest direct at Eura Mobil. My MH is the 810 Integra so not sure if the manual I have would help.

Jenny


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

if you email Euramobil customer services they will respond quite quickly. I have an Itegra 810Hb and I requsted an English version plus UK versions for the Fiat and the truma heating and aircon systems. Very helpful on other queries too.

John H


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we went to the factory in Germany and they gave me some plastic bits for our van that we needed, and they said the UK dealer for Eura Mobil is Oaktree Motorhomes, contact them and they will sort you out with anything you need.  Bob.

http://www.omcmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Many thanks to everybody for their reply's. I don't think i really need instructions now though. I've been messing around with the camper for the last couple of months and customising it to our spec. Everything has pretty much been in bits so i now have an extensive knowledge of its workings! 
Thanks


----------

